# Wing Chun Schools in or near Ft Hood, Texas



## vincehardy3 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have orders to move to Ft Hood in Killeen, TX and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good Wing Chun schools in or near the Army post.  Thanks for your assistance ahead of time.


Chaplain (CPT) Vince Hardy


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 3, 2012)

vincehardy3 said:


> I have orders to move to Ft Hood in Killeen, TX and I was wondering if anyone knew of any good Wing Chun schools in or near the Army post.  Thanks for your assistance ahead of time.
> 
> 
> Chaplain (CPT) Vince Hardy


-------------------------------------------------

Austin is about 1.25 hours awy from Ft Hood. You could try Sifu Jeff Webb's school in Austin:

http://www.austinvtkungfu.com/


----------



## geezer (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'd recommend Sifu Webb, too. He may already have some people out your way. Anyway, let us know what you find.


----------



## vincehardy3 (Oct 4, 2012)

I really appreciate your assistance.  I will look up Sifu Webb.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Oct 8, 2012)

Sifu Webb is awesome. He is an amazing martial artist. If you get a chance to train with him do it. That guy is lightning with his hands. He trained at Langzell under Kernsphect. Also if you get a chance, go to san antonio (About an hour south of austin on 35) and train at Alamo City Wing Tsun. Sifu Glenn Tillman and Sifu Ram De Pena are some of the best instructors in the US.

All the best,

Jeff


----------

